# Prey (2006) linux port on freebsd



## aimeec1995 (Feb 22, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone has managed to run Prey (2006) on Freebsd with its native linux port, like doom 3 or quake 4 it uses ID tech 4 engine, so I think that it could run the same way the linux-doom3 port does, I don't know.

I already tried using prey's data files as a sort of mod for an existing doom 3 install on Freebsd, that did not work. I guess the two are too different
And i'm sure that it won't work with dhewm3, although I haven't actually tried that.

The playable linux demo installer and linux client itself can be found here ... 

- https://icculus.org/prey/ 

On an unrelated note, if you have the time this is a great game to finish, I recommend it to anyone.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2020)

aimeec1995 said:


> if you have the time this is a great game to finish


Already did. Twice. (on Windows/Steam though). Great game but the end is a little anti-climactic though.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Feb 24, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Already did. Twice. (on Windows/Steam though). Great game but the end is a little anti-climactic though.



I agree, but that gameplay is unmatched. The dimension hopping continues to confuse my brain to this day


----------

